# Dennis Conatser and West Virginia



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

Mr. Dennis Conatser will once again be at Shepherd College in Shepherdstown, WV for the third semi-annual American Kenpo Seminar on Saturday September 20.
The event will be held in the main gym of the Butcher Center.
The early session will begin at 12:00 and run until 1:30.
The later session which will focus on Personal Form Creation and begins at 2:30.
Admission will be as follows:
IKKO members $20.00
Shepherd College Students: $25.00
General Admission: $30.00
All prices include both seminars.

After the seminar, join Mr. Conatser, the Shepherd Students, and the members of Mountaineer Martial Arts at the Dragon Buffet in Hagerstown, MD for all you can eat Chinese and Crab legs.  Dinner is $9.99 plus drink and gratuity per person.

For more information or reservations, contact:
Mike or Tess Seigel
Mountianeer Martial Arts 
304-876-1579
or e-mail
Seig@martialtalk.com or KenpoTess@martialtalk.com
You can also PM us here on Martial Talk.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 11, 2003)

there is lots of crab available.........:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

So far, we have Jason Farnsworth and Rich Parsons both comming in from out of town.  We can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So far, we have Jason Farnsworth and Rich Parsons both comming in from out of town.  We can't wait to see you guys! *



Well it should be fun, and I hope you do not mind my lack of knowledge in Kenpo . 

 Always looking to learn
:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Have a great time, and remember to tell us all about it.

Hope to see you all in March.

Dot


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Well it should be fun, and I hope you do not mind my lack of knowledge in *



Don't worry Mr. C will have you doing 10 yellow tech. and his jingle before friday is over with.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2003)

Good chance of my flight being cancelled due to the hurricane.   
We may have to reschedule the event.... 

To keep watch...
www.hurricaneadvisories.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Good chance of my flight being cancelled due to the hurricane.
> We may have to reschedule the event....
> 
> ...



I sincerely apologize to everyone involved with this seminar. I knew it was too good for me to be able to get Friday off and have a free weekend and then go and meet some new friends.

Seriously, I hope it is a go. Please keep us posted. 
:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

OK guys,
Everyone is gettting prematurely panic stricken.  Don't anyone cancel their plans until talking to me.  Dulles is not known for shutting down flights for anything short of iced over runways and wings that they cannot keep clear of ice.  We would have to have winds at sustained high speeds for a 24 hour period before Dulles would cancel a flight.  The storm does appear to be heading this way.  At last I heard, it was not due to hit til Friday and be gone by Saturday.  Mr. C is comming in on Thursday, unless this storm is really a bad mofo when it gets to us.  I'll keep up the info as best I can.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Sep 17, 2003)

I would love to come down to West-by-god-Virginia to meet y'all but I just got back stateside and I am going to Aruba on vacation to relax with the girlfriend. Best of luck to you Sieg I know it'll be a success.:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 18, 2003)

which will undoubtedly kill everyone in the known world over the age of 53 (an arbitrary number), is causing people to flee the cities by the thousand while hoarding fuel, water, food, and toilet paper has caused the Federal Government to impose upon itslef a 4 day weekend, institutions of higher learning are turning their students out to seek food and shelter where they may find it, and last but not least, has caused the airlines to cancel flights into Dulles, Virginia.  What this means, is because Chicken Little is actually a rabbit and has done what rabbits do best, multiplied by the thousands, is that all the Chicken Littles that are now predicting the end of the world as we know it, is the entire Eastern Seaboard is shut down.  If this catastrophic event doesn't blast us back to the Stone Age, the seminar will be rescheduled, tentatively for October 4th. I am truly sorry that some of you will not be able make it due to schduling conflicts.  Tess and I were very excited about seeing old friends and meeting a few new ones.  Jason, you know you are always welcome here.  Ricardo, get off yer dead *** and get up here.  Rich,  this seems to have worked out for you, the invitation stands, anytime when we are here, you are welcome.  Bob, that goes for you too.
I will post more information as it becomes available.
My apologies to everyone.:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2003)

The winds are down to 100 mph?  Heck, that only stirs up the dust in Texas.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Origin posted by Mr. Billings _*
> The winds are down to 100 mph?  Heck, that only stirs up the dust in Texas.
> *



So that's where that term "Blow Hard" comes from.......lol

BTW....the storm is as wide as the state of Texas!


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 18, 2003)

... as of this morning, and just off the coast.  Texas is a mighty big place, but that storm looks like a whopper.

As a friend of mine's business card says, "Good guns bought & sold ... Tall tales heard & told."  Now that is a true Texan.

Sorry to hear the seminar is delayed, but if the seafood restraunts are closed, that chinese food place you like, etc.  Might ought to wait until a plane can actually land in a streight line and not have to spiral in to a landing.

%think% 

STAY DRY SEIG & TESS
-MB


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2003)

Seig,

I have been thtrough TOrnados, as a youth and a young adult.

I have been two earth quakes.

I was in California and out after dark and was caught in "Controlled" brush fire. 

I have not been in a hurricane or a vulcano eruption.

So, I would have liked to come down and road the storm out.

Yet as I told you in a PM, Work has yet again interferred with my life. 

Oh well. I am looking forward to the next time I can try to swing by 

Thanks for the invite

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 19, 2003)

We had a little wind and a typical fall rain.  I told everyone they were overreacting and it was much ado about nothing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *...Jason, you know you are always welcome here.*



Thank you for the invitation:asian: . I was looking forward to my trip with Rich and seeing you as well as your students. As for Mr. C. I was really looking forward to a weekend of training and learning. The thesis form he was to go over was material I wanted to cover. Due to unforseen events no one could have predicted this. It just came down to bad timing. There will always be a next time.


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2003)

Has been rescheduled for the 4th of October. Rich, the invite is still open.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Has been rescheduled for the 4th of October. Rich, the invite is still open. *



Thanks Seig!

I will see if I can take a half day and drive down on Friday afternoon or evening. Must clear it with the powers to be 

Thanks though


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

Rich I understand.  Just like with Jason, the invite is open ended


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *So that's where that term "Blow Hard" comes from.......lol
> 
> BTW....the storm is as wide as the state of Texas! *



Quit calling me names, and talking about my girth. And now they're saying I have a "Dead ***?"


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Quit calling me names, and talking about my girth. And now they're saying I have a "Dead ***?" *



If the shoe fits.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *If the shoe fits. *



It don't, and I ain't!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks Seig!
> 
> I will see if I can take a half day and drive down on Friday afternoon or evening. Must clear it with the powers to be
> ...



Let us know~!  Would be great to have you down


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It don't, and I ain't! *



you two..... !!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *you two..... !! *



I think she is talking about us Ricky.


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think she is talking about us Ricky. *


Ok you two, Tess went through a lot of work for you two, take it here and leave it there, for the Queen of Pain grows tired of your antics.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ok you two, Tess went through a lot of work for you two, take it here and leave it there, for the Queen of Pain grows tired of your antics. *



I'm not sure, but I think we just got slammed by the "Hitman."


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I'm not sure, but I think we just got slammed by the "Hitman." *


not at all, that was a subtle nudge.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

Mr. Dennis Conatser Seminar details. 

When:  Saturday, October 4th  

Where:  Shepherd College Butcher Center (Phys Ed Building -Gymnasium)  Shepherdstown, West Virginia

Beginner's Session begins at 12 Noon

Advanced Session - 2 p.m.   *Creative Forms*

Dinner:  Dynasty Buffet, Hagerstown, Maryland   $9.95 for crab legs all you can eat    

Email Tess or Seig for other details

Friday evening at the  Mountaineer Martial Art Studio with Mr. Conatser - Kids class 7-8 p.m.  Adults 8-9:30 p.m.
All welcome~!

We hope to see you there.


----------

